# Sigma announces TWO 150-600mm F/5-6.3 DG OS HSM zooms



## ULFULFSEN (Sep 12, 2014)

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/1075466394/sigma-announces-two-150-600mm-f-5-6-3-dg-os-hsm-zooms


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 12, 2014)

ULFULFSEN said:


> http://www.dpreview.com/articles/1075466394/sigma-announces-two-150-600mm-f-5-6-3-dg-os-hsm-zooms


Thank you for sharing.
I looked for it on the German Sigma page, and they're already there.
S Version:
http://www.sigma-foto.de/produkte/objektive/150-600mm-f5-63-dg-os-hsm-s.html
Price: 2099,- Euro
Weight: 2860 g
C Version:
http://www.sigma-foto.de/produkte/objektive/150-600mm-f5-63-dg-os-hsm-c.html (edit: link was wrong c&p, sorry)
Price: n.a. ,- Euro
Weight: n.a. g


Sorry. Did'nt have the time to look for int. pages.

Edit:
I suppose the C Version specs will be somewhere close to the old 150-500mm F5,0-6,3 DG OS HSM.
That'll be 
Price: about 1.199 to 1.299,- Euro
Weight: 1.700 to 1.900 g


----------



## Haydn1971 (Sep 12, 2014)

I've certainly got to take my hat of to Sigma on this one, a real shout of confidence to say yep, we can match Tamron and the old Canon 100-400 alternative but hey, wait, look at the even better version we have !

Also announced was a 18-300mm for APS-C and two new extenders


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 12, 2014)

Haydn1971 said:


> Also announced was a 18-300mm for APS-C and two new extenders


photokina is starting to get interesting ;D
although I'm no big fan of these one lens travel zooms. But with ervery generation they're getting better


----------



## tayassu (Sep 12, 2014)

Damn it! The Sports version is probably out of my budget!  Let's hope the C version is good enough :-\
But it is a nice move by Sigma!


----------



## chitownjeff (Sep 12, 2014)

Too bad it's not 5.6 instead of 6.3 - I guess it would have been too heavy and expensive.


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 12, 2014)

The specs are identical except for an extra FLD element in the Sports version. Both lenses even about the same size. I really wonder how much better the Sport is than the Contemp?? Usually when you see "entry" level vs high-end ... you get more than just an extra element. Both are weather sealed. One has a tougher body... But the same aperture range. Love Sigma, but this has me scratching my head a bit. The Sport version better have amazingly better optics otherwise I don't understand this from a business perspective. Wonder why they didn't leave off weather sealing at least on the entry level to add some more distinction. Can't wait to see reviews and comparisons!


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 12, 2014)

I guess to clarify - I think we are all so accustomed to seeing the upgrade/pro version of a lens to jump from 5-6.3 to a max ap of a constant 5.6. Or 4-5.6. Some sort of increased light gathering ability.


----------



## infared (Sep 12, 2014)

WOW...this is kind of interesting....hmmmmm...I don't think that I have ever seen two lenses released like this before. Does anyone know what these will cost?????


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 12, 2014)

The German Sigma site suggests were may be looking at about $1500 and $2800 USD ... I think it was 2099 Euros for the Sport version and I thought I saw 1100 Euros for contemporary, so just using current convernsions


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 12, 2014)

http://sigma-rumors.com/2014/09/sigma-150-600mm-f5-6-3-contemporary-sports-differences/

Sigma Rumors is calling $1099 and $1999 respectively. Find out for sure next week I suppose


----------



## infared (Sep 12, 2014)

PureClassA said:


> http://sigma-rumors.com/2014/09/sigma-150-600mm-f5-6-3-contemporary-sports-differences/
> 
> Sigma Rumors is calling $1099 and $1999 respectively. Find out for sure next week I suppose



Thanks...I might almost consider the S....I generally would not buy a lens of this FL...but I will def. wait for the reviews and let the lens "settle in"...All Sigmas have had their issues...I have the 35mm and 50mm Art lenses...and they have their issues (my first copy of the 50mm went back because of focus issues..and my 35mm needed some substantial tweeking on the Lens Dock)....but I really love them......hope these lenses are exciting and functional.


----------



## wickidwombat (Sep 22, 2014)

PureClassA said:


> http://sigma-rumors.com/2014/09/sigma-150-600mm-f5-6-3-contemporary-sports-differences/
> 
> Sigma Rumors is calling $1099 and $1999 respectively. Find out for sure next week I suppose



gotta see how the AF and panning mode IS perform vs the tamron but If its good i can see myself swapping the tamron for the sport version.


----------

